# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Recording dreams with voice recording device?

## Merro

Hey guys, I was wondering if this sounds like a good idea instead of keeping a written dream journal. Would it be a good idea to keep a voice recorder to record your dreams and write them down later? I think this sounds like a good idea and could possibly help with recall since your hearing your voice talking about your dream, etc. What are your thoughts on this? I seem to recall my dreams more recently when I talk to someone in real life about them. But that's just me. So what do you think? Would it help? And don't they have apps for this also? For Android and iPod/iPhone?

----------


## gab

Don't know any apps, sorry, but recording your dreams is a good idea. I know people doing that upon awakening from the dream and they write them down later. Whatever is more comfortable for you.

----------


## no-Name

it's a great idea, and is effective for everyone I know that's tried it.
most phones or music players have a built-in recording device. from there you can transfer the records onto your computer. just remember to tag/label them correctly.

----------


## Keitorin

My iPod Touch comes with a voice recorder and I know of at least one other free app that does the same thing. I used to use my phone in the beginning, which worked pretty well. It was harder to use my iPod Touch because I had to have the earbuds/mic plugged in, and I couldn't hear my alarm to wake up when I needed to. Also, I had to make sure that it was recording properly. Another issue was if I had just woken up, sometimes it was hard to understand myself.

Besides that, I think it works pretty well and it's worth a try.

----------


## Wolfie893

this is what i do. i got a little mp3 player thingy that has voice recording built in. there's tons of these type things on ebay, seach on "voice recorder" or do other goolge searches et to find the mp3 players that have it as a feature. mine's a foehn & hirsch one, was only about £30 IIRC.

----------


## Ish

This, is the best way to record dreams in my opinion.  Because, it prevents the laziness factor; when I use to write them down, I would find myself constantly not doing it and just going to back to sleep.  But, when I can just push a button and talk for like 30 seconds, I find it a way less demanding and more consistent way to do it.  Plus, by talking about the dream instead of writing it down, you can get much more information recorded before you begin to forget it, as writing it down takes a lot longer.

I use the voice memos app on my ipod to record myself and I use the diskaid program on my PC to get the Voice recordings from my ipod, onto my PC.

----------


## Booney

I once recorded a dream, or more specifically a melodie I heard in a dream. I remembered it as being one of the most beautiful songs I ever heard. But when I went back and listended to the recording it was al whispering jibberish.

----------


## spacebaba

> I once recorded a dream, or more specifically a melodie I heard in a dream. I remembered it as being one of the most beautiful songs I ever heard. But when I went back and listended to the recording it was al whispering jibberish.



haha  :smiley: . Ive heard about people creating music in LD's and bringing them out. Im going to experiment with this soon and drumming.

----------


## spacebaba

Also, checking CL now for a voice recorder

----------


## Skalm

Thats a great Idea, but, I would write them down after that.
The more actions you use to remember something (saying it out loud, hearing it, writing it, ) the better. because you stimulate the brain more on the subject. Thus making you remember your dreams easier.

----------

